# is this uncommon?



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a pair of my tiels set up, they laid the 1st two eggs every other day, last one being laid on Aug 4th, Next ONE should of been Aug. 6, but instead of being one egg it was 2 

I know i've had birds lay one egg then the next day lay another egg, and i've had 2 babies born on the same day (that was with my budgies), but i've not yet (well until now anyway) had a bird lay 2 eggs on the same day 

is this uncommon? I know I don't think it's "normal" But i also know anything can happen 

just wondering if its just my birds who are not normal (well okay I already know the answer to that one LOL)


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont know lol, its clearly posible lol maybe it was just a good day


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

lol maybe it is in the indiana water


----------



## Vivi (Jul 25, 2008)

are you sure that they are not both female? i had the same problem with my pigeons and i could of sworn that one was male and one was female but turned out that they were both female. as far as i know only one egg can be laid every 24 hours. usually its every other day like you mentioned but only one egg can be laid every 24 hours.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

milleradah said:


> lol maybe it is in the indiana water


haha maybe so 



Vivi said:


> are you sure that they are not both female? i had the same problem with my pigeons and i could of sworn that one was male and one was female but turned out that they were both female. as far as i know only one egg can be laid every 24 hours. usually its every other day like you mentioned but only one egg can be laid every 24 hours.


 no one is male one is female, this is the 2nd clutch for them.


----------



## Vivi (Jul 25, 2008)

hmm very interesting, sounds like you might have some twins right there. lol well just keep an eye out for them and see what happens.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

hehe wouldn't be my 1st set of twins  

with my budgies they had 2 hatch on my birthday (of course they didn't look alike) but the other 2 they had who was born a day apart (because of how she laid) were Identical and matched their dad


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Not twins unless they both hatch from one egg...and it does happen. 

I didn't realise they could develop more than one egg at a time in their body, but there you go. :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Who knew


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have seen 2 eggs laid in one day it is not common but it does happen now and again i have even seen 2 chicks hatch in one day mind you this is not normal but does happen time to time


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol, even though I hardly understand anything about birds, this is an interesting topic lol. I didn't know that either =O... Cool I guess xD

~Blaze


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have not heard of a 'tiel laying two in one day. Hatching on the same day is common. A more experienced hen may not start sitting 'till she has a couple. Then they incubate at the same rate regardless of the date they were laid. Twins do happen as Bea said but that would be two yolks in one shell. It sounds like you've kept a close eye on them. So your hen must be a bionic hen or something.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

we don't understand it either, we check their boxes at least 3 times a day Morning, Mid day and evening, we don't always get the mid day check in but always morning and night when we put them all to bed. 

I've been lucky all my birds are first time parents and they've all sat on the very 1st egg  (makes it easier on me to do my counting of when they're going to hatch)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sometimes it's easier for them too! If she waited to start sitting 'till she had all the eggs laid she would be faced with all those mouths to feed at once. That could be overwhelming for new parents. The only challenge with them sitting right away is the last chick hatched is dwarfed by the first. Would love to see some pics of your pair and the babies when they come!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the pair the thread is about - if they have any babies I'll be sure to post those 

This is star - Pearl Pied Female 











This is Patches - Pearl Pied Male


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I bet they make beautiful babies! I'm sure they will do fine since this is a second clutch. It will be interesting to see how they turn out with this strange laying pattern. I was trying to figure out if there was some way you could have missed one. I have a pair that occasionally burys an egg! One day there's 6 the next there's 5. I have to dig around and find it. Is is possible they starting laying before you were aware of it and had the first egg hidden? That's the only way I can imagine that happening.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I doubt they had any hidden, even know i put bedding in, they (all my birds seem to do it) kick it either all out, or the biggest part of it, only leaving a very thing layer. and with us checking it as many times a day. I don't think they'd be able to hide it 

but then again anything is possible.


----------

